# Game 28: Heat @ Knicks (12/17/10 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, December 17, 2010 | 7:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The rivalry renewed...





































Sorry Knicks fans...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

As for the game, the Knicks are awesome on offense. They are 2nd in scoring and shot over 53% against the Celtics great D last night. Of course though, they are pretty bad on D. And with their style of play, if they are missing their shots, that's gonna give the Heat plenty of chances to run.

Amare is on fire right now and Felton is the type of PG that gives us problems. Should be a really fun game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This game is going to be SO hype. Very big game from a fan perspective.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Never seen that last pic of Bron in the Knicks jersey. Was it really on ESPN.com?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Massive lulz. I remember they didnt even have us as one of the 10 destinations for Lebron on their 'special' where they showed him in all these different uni's :laugh:

Oh, and Bucher denying the truth right up to the 11th hour "One things for sure - it's definitely not Miami".

Game is gonna be epic. Our D is just about tops in the league, and their O is crazy. Amare on a tear and im a little concerned about Felton/Amare pick n roll. Plus they got shooters.

This would be a big win for us in the Garden.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This has all the makings for a huge rivalry the next few years;

1. Miami vs. New York City
2. Heat Culture vs. Happy, Fun Knicks
3. Half Court vs. :07 Seconds or Less
4. Three Kings vs. Amare and Company
5. Defense vs. Offense
6. "Boring" Spoelstra vs. "Fun Loving" D'Antoni
7. History

Seriously. Both teams are like the absolute opposite of eachother.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We should murder them. They don't play any defense, and like to run. Pretty much plays right into our strengths. So long as we rebound, we'll dominate the pace. Even if Amare goes off, I suspect Wade and Lebron are both going to be going off on this game, and I trust Bosh to get the key stops. Bosh could have a big game as well since he'll be guarded by Amare.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Two very good pieces of info. Carlos is back and Mike is very close


> IraHeatBeat Carlos Arroyo will be back tonight. Mike Miller practices but will not play tonight.
> 
> EthanJSkolnick Mike Miller just made 10 in a row. Make that 20.
> 
> EthanJSkolnick Miller said he's cleared for contact, just waiting on go-ahead. Could be as soon as tonight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The guys on Sportscenter were just wondering who for the Heat would guard Amare. Fair question, right? Well, they both were talking we had nobody then agreed, "They could throw LeBron on him," and at the last second as they went to the next story one of them finally said, "Maybe Bosh..."

One, how do you forget Chris Bosh? Two, am I the only person who thinks Bosh has been playing great defense this year? His scoring is obviously down but every other facet of his game has visibly improved.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's definitely getting better. I think a lot of the problem earlier in the season was when they tried to play him at C. That was just not working. Now that he's back exclusively at the 4, his rebounding and D has picked up.


Another tweet about Mike


> MiamiHeraldHeat #Heat's Mike Miller on his return: "Could be tonight. Could be tomorrow night." Miller was cleared for contact two days ago.


Although Mike was saying that he wanted to be back by Christmas, I had written it off to wishful thinking on his part. So this is some great news.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Big game atmosphere, Lebron will be getting booed all night again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^I think at this point, he'd probably feel a little weird if he wasnt getting booed


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> One, how do you forget Chris Bosh? Two, am I the only person who thinks Bosh has been playing great defense this year? His scoring is obviously down but every other facet of his game has visibly improved.


That's ridiculous for them to barely even mention him. 

That said, he has done a pretty good job, but way to many smaller guys have gotten either a dunk or layup to call it 'great' defense. If you're a big guy, you have to take offense to that and put the little dudes on there ass...if you get caught gawking, to the bench you should go..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Forget who guards Amare. They have no one on their entire roster who can stay in front of Lebron, let alone any shot blocking. Add in a booing crowd that is going to motovaite Lebron and that he always goes off on the Knicks...and it could be ugly.

I could see both Lebron and Wade going for close to 40 points tonight with the way the Knicks defend.

As for defending the Knicks I think initially they'll have success against Big Z, but once Spo goes to Joel it's going to be all over.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

They are talking about who is going to guard Amare?

Who the hell is going to guard Wade? Landry Fields? Please! Felton can't stick Wade either. 

Galinari is going to stay with Bron? No way!

We'll be attacking the rim all night, and the biggest concern should be getting Amare/Frye in foul trouble.

I think we win by 10.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> Forget who guards Amare. They have no one on their entire roster who can stay in front of Lebron, *let alone any shot blocking.*


:raised_ey

The Knicks led the league in blocks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Carlos Arroyo is back and will start. Erik Spoelstra said he was tempted to activate Mike Miller but will hold off.


..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

No need to hurry Mike Miller back.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Chris Bosh is barely mentioned any more on ESPN.

He is becoming criminally underrated.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel Anthony.

Now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ for 33333


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, SMTFU Big Z.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta get back.

Bosh gets the roll


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All day on both those first 3s for both teams. Wade's was dumb though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

CB1 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBs again

friggin Gallanari again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh off to a great start


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice, nice move by Bosh there. He looks dialed in.

We should see LeBron at 4 tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzz


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick dunk, Wade. E'ry game now.

And we're off to the races.

ZZZZZZZZZZZ

ZZZZZZZ with the block


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This game is insane so far.

16-15 Heat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible, god awful transition D by us.

Still we're up 1, but the crowd thinks they're up 20


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just gotta weather this early storm and get this transition D in check.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. JVG was right. Stoudemire clearly took 3 steps there. Clearly.

And, upon rewinding, I see that both Z and Bosh avoided Stoudemire like herpes on that play. Bosh acted like Chandler running away from the basket was more of a threat that Stoudemire running to it. Z chose to double Gallanari with LeBron.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

**** you JVG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

BOSH! Woo!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aroyo para tres

Bosh, reverse dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ for 33333


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Damn. Joel just tried to hold onto him and Amare still dunked it.

Joel, you have 6 fouls. Use them.

LeBron getttttinnnnnnng hot...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I screamed at LeBron for double clutching there, and of course he drills the 3 anyway. He good.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Arroyo, keep showing the world! I always believed in you!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good start offensively, as we'd expect. Flexed a little bit on D. Can do more. Z did really well on Amare. Better than I would have thought.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Uh oh, time for the Miami Cavaliers lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Defensive rebound and Joel gets beat for it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron is on fire!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

34-25 Miami after 1

When Lebron is on like this, he is scary.

Heat shoot 65% in the quarter.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG I just sports jizzed

LeBron is God


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ just hitting J's all over the place.

Lets get Wade going and we're good.

Bosh is being aggressive which is good, he needs to when he's got someone like Wilson Chandler on him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful pass, Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario commits some dumb turnovers


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dude. **** the offense.

Put in House, Jones, James, Bosh, and Z.

Tell House to stand in one corner, James Jones in the other, have Z play defense and stand on the opposite elbow, and tell Bosh to set a screen and GTFO of LeBron's way.

Don't put Wade in. Miami Cavaliers NOW!!!!! Run the ****ing iso every play for LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mario is so much better when he's decisive and pacing himself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Damp!

Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ draws the charge


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I want LeBron Ramone James's baby.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ridiculous behind the back to Dampier by LeBron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd chance points just kill us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> I want LeBron Ramone James's baby.


Ramone? Suave.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defense is awful.

Wish Bosh would take it to the paint just one time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's too bad we don't have Mike Miller for this game. It would be the perfect game to go small like this:
Mario
Wade
Miller
Lebron
Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick layup by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how did we not come up with that steal? it was behind Gallo yet he still got it back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane's turn. Nice move there.

I was sad when I saw LeBron on the bench, then I remembered the OG assassin.

Sorry about typos tonight. This keyboard sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks are starting to get hot from 3

sweet and1 by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> It's too bad we don't have Mike Miller for this game. It would be the perfect game to go small like this:
> Mario
> Wade
> Miller
> ...


A woman after my heart. I've been pumping this as our premier "small-ball" line-up since they were our whole team on July 9th. I can't wait to see it.

We keep leaving shooters open. Strong right-hand move by Bosh, though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Where the hell is LeBron?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, another 3 by NY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our perimeter D sucks


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Put LeBron in your stupid mother****ing dumb**** before you lose us the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're not rebounding anymore either


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw that 3 coming from a mile away. Wade was begging for it.



Wade County said:


> Defense is awful.
> 
> Wish Bosh would take it to the paint just one time.


He listened to you, but you're right. Way to passive and complacent to shoot long j's. Use your speed and finishing ability CB>


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This team is so damn dumb. It pisses me off. A couple 3's? Ok, maybe it's just a fluke. 18 3's in a ****ing row? GUARD SOMEBODY! HANDS UP! RUN THEM OFF THE LINE!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Scottie Pippen chant is funny for LeBron but makes no sense for Wade. Comeon Knick fans.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Same team Dwyane and Chris. Wow. Bad defensive rebounding.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Facepalm.

Joel...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel sucks on O so bad

Dwyane is sucking right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd chance points!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Dwyane

We really can't rebound for **** sometimes. Results in another Gallanari 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting killed on the glass in this quarter


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is humiliating.

Joel is giving Amare hell. I love it. Lone bright spot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Once again. Can't defensive rebound. Killing us.

What will it take to realize Howard sucks, Spo? Put Dampier or Z in and play Anthony at 4 if you must have your mancrush in.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is utterly humiliating.

Play defense you stupid, useless, overrated SOBs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant hate. That was a beautiful fast break.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knicks win the championship!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> We really can't rebound for **** sometimes. Results in another Gallanari 3


I hate to point it out right now cause he's doing a really good job on Amare, but its not a coincidence that we struggle to defensive rebound when he's in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm done forcing myself to compliment Joel. People search so hard to find things he does well because he's so bad, but works hard. He gives up whatever advantage he gives us ten-fold. He should've wrapped Chandler up there instead of waiting and going for a terribly angled block attempt.

Dude. Sucks.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Cut somebody at halftime. Take Juwan or James Jones's jersey away. I want Spoelstra to bitch slap Wade or LeBron and then go Florida high school basketball coach on Chris Bosh.

Play defense and rebound you bitches. :flay:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I hate to point it out right now cause he's doing a really good job on Amare, but its not a coincidence that we struggle to defensive rebound when he's in.


Most of those offensive rebounds aren't his fault. Bosh doesn't rotate defensively or pursue loose balls. It's not his job to box out Landry Fields or Wilson Chandler.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> I'm done forcing myself to compliment Joel. People search so hard to find things he does well because he's so bad, but works hard. He gives up whatever advantage he gives us ten-fold. He should've wrapped Chandler up there instead of waiting and going for a terribly angled block attempt.
> 
> Dude. Sucks.


He's playing EXCELLENT defense on Amare.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is having one of those game again...

and1 by Bosh!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh. Thank you. Too bad Dwyane can't really get it together. I wish we could keep these 3 on the same page.

Over-rated?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade's shot looks so incredibly flat on those free throws and he can't make simple shots. You just wonder if he is injured or something. He's killing us every game he plays like this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2James!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Unless we're iso'ing him offensively, Bosh is like a goose thay wakes up to a whole new world every day.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel Defense > Amare Offense

Joel is OWNING HIM!!!! :flay:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Real bad attempt by James at the end there. He could've passed for that one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

57-57 at the half

Gotta clean up the defensive glass in the 2nd half.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ok. At halftime. Spo's to-do list;

1. Scream at Wade to pass.
2. Scream at LeBron to be more assertive like in the first.
3. Backhand Bosh.
4. Compliment Joel's defense.
5. Threaten retribution for people who don't SPRINT back on defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Wade's shot looks so incredibly flat on those free throws and he can't make simple shots. You just wonder if he is injured or something. He's killing us every game he plays like this.


Yup. Ira and I think he's having undisclosed knee issues. I think he'll have knee pain for the rest of his career. He may need arthroscopic in the right knee now, if it is tendinitis again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds are killing us. And perimeter D.

Can someone kick Dwyane's ass? 4-13? For real?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithi, I can't believe you called Bosh a good defender elsewhere. He's average at best. I hope Spo chewed him out on that sequence that he put Howard in because Bosh had an airball and then didn't pick up Amare on defense. Hope he subbed him out to point out his terrible play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm ****ing sick of watching Bosh pout when he misses a jumpshot. He's never going to play on the defensive side of the court because all he cares about is scoring.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Incredible, I go to the boxscore and the guy has 1 rebound in 20 minutes of work. I didn't see him pursue a single loose ball so I knew he would have a low number...but one?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Ok. At halftime. Spo's to-do list;
> 
> 1. Scream at Wade to pass.
> 2. Scream at LeBron to be more assertive like in the first.
> ...


6. Dont help off of Gallo and if you do, get your ass back to him!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can we take a quick poll? Who do you guys think is better, Haslem or Bosh? I'm truly uncertain. I'm inclined to say Haslem. Bosh scores more but he gives up way more.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If they start rebounding, they'll blow the knicks out I think. Otherwise it will be close. Knicks are beating the Heat to all 50/50 balls tonight too, which is not good. Chris Bosh needs to wake up on the glass. He's doing great scoring, but rebounding no so much.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> Can we take a quick poll? Who do you guys think is better, Haslem or Bosh? I'm truly uncertain. I'm inclined to say Haslem. Bosh scores more but he gives up way more.


Bosh is better. But Haslem is very good. If some of Haslem's habits ever rub off on Bosh, Bosh will be the best power forward in the game. Seriously. If he rebounded like 5 percent harder, and took charges he would take the next step as a player.

Love his offensive game though. He's a gifted scorer. Especially when he's attacking the basket.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> If they start rebounding, they'll blow the knicks out I think. Otherwise it will be close. Knicks are beating the Heat to all 50/50 balls tonight too, which is not good. Chris Bosh needs to wake up on the glass. He's doing great scoring, but rebounding no so much.


He's not even guarding Amare. He's not involved in the pick and rolls. I would adjust and put him on Amare because you have to think the other team is loving the fact that he's the one at the rim with his head in the clouds, dreaming about whatever Diplodocuses dream.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Incredible, I go to the boxscore and the guy has 1 rebound in 20 minutes of work. I didn't see him pursue a single loose ball so I knew he would have a low number...but one?


Bosh and Joel each have 1. Pitiful. Cant really blame them being out on the perimeter since Damp and Howard collected more rebounds then both of them in half the minutes. 

Just gotta find a way to rebound better against this team, cause if you dont, they'll get your matchups all crossed up, which will always lead to an open 3 against them. They've hit like 2 or 3 3's on 2nd chance opportunities.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get a hand on the shooters, rebound, and have Dwyane get on track and we got this.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> Smithi, I can't believe you called Bosh a good defender elsewhere. He's average at best. I hope Spo chewed him out on that sequence that he put Howard in because Bosh had an airball and then didn't pick up Amare on defense. Hope he subbed him out to point out his terrible play.


His body of work this year has been excellence. This game is a disaster for him.

The Knicks are playing their asses off. We gotta match.

And I usually am 100% for conventional lineups, but we have to play small. Dampier and Z can't play against their normal lineups.

Joel Anthony is basically shutting Amare down, but we can't rebound with him... Damned if you do or damned if you don't with him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start for Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're just not getting any deflections tonight. How many times have we gotten astrip, only to have it go back to the Knicks tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron for 3333

Arroyo for 33333

Crazy find by Wade


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I love Carlos and Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is just off tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane...sometimes I wonder what you're thinking....

James 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, those last two passes by Wade and Lebron were beautiful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade just has no in between this season. He's been either as efficient as it gets or the complete opposite.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

'Loso still 3-ing away. I did not expect this. I was sure a week ago he'd end the season under 40%, but maybe not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is what happens. We left #8 open throughout the first half, now he's hitting shots with a hand in his grill.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Put in Joel to shut down Amare. Again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Fashion note: I'm glad BOsh finally changed his road shoes. Those half white ones looked straight goofy.

LeBron the rebound then pull-up J

Dwyane...SMH. Like, 3 blunders on that possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF are you doing, Dwyane?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please stop shooting Wade. Only dunks now,.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JOEL with the dunk!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Catch and finish from Joel!!!! Joel personal championship!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Omg, Joel just finished an offensive opportunity. MVP for the Heat tonight, for sure. Shutting Amare down at one end, not horrific on offense!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel mother****ing Anthony


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

NOBODY dunks on Joel Anthony.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Juwan should've shot that.

That was clearly on the rim, come on Howard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel, I love you right now


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JVG talking about Joel shutting down Amare. I'm loving this. Sports nirvana.

Hahaha, yes, Joel for DPOY!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats it boys


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm begging here. Can one of you Joel haters please praise this man? Best defender on the team now that Haslem is out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another nasty dunk from Wade. 2 a game now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Arroyo-Wade-James-Bosh-Anthony

Best lineup in the NBA.

:flay:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel is playing terrific D tonight. He's still not POTG so far


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> I'm begging here. Can one of you Joel haters please praise this man? Best defender on the team now that Haslem is out.


Dude, forget Joel, he's so awful on defense! He_never_ scores!!!

[/Joel Hater]


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Joel is playing terrific D tonight. He's still not POTG so far


If we win a close game and Amare doesn't heat back up, then it's either Joel or LeBron.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BTW, lol @ Jace's fashion updates. Always on the lookout for those


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's gonna get a triple double tonight. He's just 1 assist and 3 rebounds away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet layup by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK Joel, you're cool again. Just keep it up on Amare and continue catching the ball when necessary (rebounds and looseballs, too, please)

Wow, LeBron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Amare just benched himself in fear of Joel Anthony.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 2 bad calls in a row on Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj On Fire!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I just jizzed myself.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> BTW, lol @ Jace's fashion updates. Always on the lookout for those


Hahaha, as my name is Jordan, I grew up a huge Jordan fan and shoe connoisseur. Can't help but notice. The Bulls '72 win team was the first NBA team to rock black socks. This Heat team was the last (aside from maybe Dallas, Detroit, and Milwaukee, who never even where black shoes.)

LeBron is SCORCHING!!!!! You just know when he's going to score.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wilson Chandler hurt?

Miami Heat basketball, bitches!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ  is ridic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

90-74 Miami after 3

The Knicks will make a run. Keep up the D.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sick third quarter for Lebron. Now it's Wade's time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We were pretty bad in the 1st half when Lebron went out. Hopefully we can keep this lead with him on the bench this time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hold 'em under 16 this quarter and we win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Take Bosh out. Two GOD AWFUL turnovers. He just takes himself out of games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

3 for #3 Let's go D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333

Bad shot...good result


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a pity call for Stoudemire cuz Joel punked him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here comes the third team trying to make a run. Frigin' whistle-blowers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> What a pity call for Stoudemire cuz Joel punked him.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane has taken some god awful shots tonight.

He does have a great stat line though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade...?

At least we're doing great on Stoudemire. Really says a lot as he's had 9 30+ games in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At least Wade has only 2 turnovers and is doing everything else good. So its not like the god awful games he's had where his shot is off and he has 6 or more turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

30/9/9 for LeBron. Put the dude back in.

20/6/5 for Wade. 

Bosh with only 4 boards, but 21 pts, though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Everyone (Jalen Rose specificaly, or was it Bowe?) was saying how we struggle against scoring bigs and we'll struggle against Stoudemire. I disagree. There have been a couple aberrations (hello Millsap), but I feel like we're good against bigs for the most part.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

:allhail:​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron an assist away from the triple crown.

Bosh. Travels. Again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful drive by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

Wow

Lebron with his triple double

Lebron and1!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio 333

Triple double LeBron!!!! And a sick drive!!!!

I've got the BIGGEST CHUBBY ON THE PLANET RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks down to 41% shooting.

Heat at 56%


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> :allhail:​


Hello new avatar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just for the record, Knicks fans: you didn't do a good job on Wade. He defended himself tonight.

Two nasty dunks on Amare tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Stoudemire cleaning up the numbers.

Bosh hits. You can tell LeBron wants him to get a bigger total too


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks have scored 30 points in this 2nd half. Just great D in this half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

11 in a row. Jeeeeeeah boi.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 113-91

11 in a row :clap:

big 3 :clap:

Joel! :clap: :clap:

Lebron :clap: :worthy:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm so giddy. 

Now Miller is coming back? Wow. Let's hope he fits in quick. He's a great, easy fit player since he's so versatile and fits in the cracks.

Wow, ESPN couldn't get LeBron for the post interview? SunSports FTW!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Poor Chris got shut out of the interview :laugh:

Those overrated chants he heard last about two possessions 

Tomorrow's game against the Wizards is gonna be a tough one to get up for after this.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I love Doris Burke. She knows as much about basketball as anybody at ESPN. She's too good to be just a sideline reporter. She gave Joel the spotlight in the post game interview.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. Why did Bosh hang around for a private chat with Doris Burke?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wow, ESPN couldn't get LeBron for the post interview? SunSports FTW!


That was interesting. Wouldnt think that sunsports gets 1st dibs when it comes to interviews.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dear Amare, how do Joel Anthony's balls taste?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. I'm watching the highlight clip at the end over and over, specifically the part where LeBron and Chris are screaming at each other after a Bosh and1 (or was it LeBron's?) Either way, it's surreal and giving me chills. It's so awesome we added the two best players in free agency outside of our team...and kept not only Dwyane Wade, but Jor-El himself, the Extra-Terrestrial.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Havent seen the sunsports interview yet, but I Love this quote from Lebron

"As our power, our quickness, our strength starts to take over, you hear those groans"


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Dear Amare, how do Joel Anthony's balls taste?


thank you for inspiring my next tweet


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron was +31 tonight. Crazy how many +30 games some of our players have had this season.

On the other side, Ray Felton was -33. Our D on PG's continues to get better.


OT- Wow, Joe Johnson is back. He was supposed to be out for another month.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

I loved the dismantling of the Knicks.. now on to the Wiz and Mavs


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When Bosh, Wade and Lebron were done for the night and checked out in the 4th, they had scored a combined 84 points. When the 3 of them went to the bench, as a team the Knicks had scored 87. That's just crazy :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So...LeBron moves to _South Beach_ and now he's asking for people to vote for which bag he should carry to the game. He and Wade are clearly a couple. I think it's a beautiful thing.

He went with this bag btw:









They're starting a whole new trend of NBA power couples. Can you imagine them adopting some kids and jointly tutoring them in basketball? They will make the Barrys look like the Brady bunch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Damn, look at that hotel room. NBA players live like kings on the road.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> So...LeBron moves to _South Beach_ and now he's asking for people to vote for which bag he should carry to the game. He and Wade are clearly a couple. I think it's a beautiful thing.
> 
> He went with this bag btw:
> 
> ...


I'm saying! Lebron and Wade are gay for each other. Bosh is the jealous third wheel.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bosh is actually their adopted child.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

What a win. Dominance.

Jorel - props man, great game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Wade and Lebron just lost major street cred by retweeting a Justin Bieber tweet :nonono: 

Although, Lebron gets some back with his "305 stand up" tweet


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Poor Chris got shut out of the interview :laugh:
> 
> Those overrated chants he heard last about two possessions
> 
> Tomorrow's game against the Wizards is gonna be a tough one to get up for after this.


I know, i'd be ticked if i was him lol, and it was ESPN who did it, its not like it was Sunsports who just cut him off.. I'd be ticked.. anyways, yeah im jealous, i wanted to go to the wizards game tomorrow but changed my plans b/c i got a final on monday smh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

"They are who we thought they were!" Denny Green


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The best part about the bag thing is LeBron brought three bags on the road that went with his suit so he could figure out which one he's feeling last minute.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Bosh kept us afloat in certain stretches when the team was flat, JorEl played great defense, made nothing easy for Amare. Lebron was just nasty and Wade was...Wade. good to see Arroyo not hesitate with those long range shots.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Didn't get a chance to post yesterday but Joel and Carlos were ballin


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice to see Joel getting some luv here. I was out last night so I missed the game. Stats wise Amare had 24 and 14 why are you guys so happy with Joel?

Also, does anybody have that clip of Bosh and Bron screaming at each other after the and1?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24pts on 11-28 shooting. That's why.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 24pts on 11-28 shooting. That's why.


He was something like 8-22 when Joel went to the bench for good.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Did Joel have any nice blocks on STAT?


----------

